# Temp Change during water change.



## TDSapp (Dec 18, 2008)

It's hard to get the temperature exact when doing a water change. If my tank is at 79.2 then I normally try and get it as close as I can. Since I can't get right on the numbers every time which is better? Is it better to get it a bit warmer or a bit cooler? On the water change today the temp in the tank was 79.2 and I put water in that was 78.9. Would it be better to get it to 79.4 or 79.5?

Tim


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Since 78 is ideal I'd go a bit cooler. A degree or two one way or the other shouldn't make a difference unless you have a very small tank, or you are changing 90% of the water.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

As long as your pretty close it won't really matter all that much. Even if your off by say 3-4 degrees and in some cases a bit more it wont hurt, so long as the average drop isn't drastic. Your heater can make up a few degrees pretty quickly.


----------



## TDSapp (Dec 18, 2008)

Cool, it's a 55 so I did not figure that a slight shift on a 10 to 20% change would be much of a problem. Thanks for the info.

Tim


----------



## Donfish (Dec 24, 2007)

Sometimes drops in temps from water changes even induce spawning behavior.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Donfish said:


> Sometimes drops in temps from water changes even induce spawning behavior.


 True but IME it's more the change in water parameters that cause it rather than temp.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

My temps drop a few degrees after water changes.
It goes from about 76F to 72F.
I haven't seen any adverse effects and it has been years.
I would guess increasing temps may be more of a concern but a few degrees either way shouldn't do any harm.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

this is true i juss did my saturday water change and my jewels spawned 
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b231/ ... 091055.jpg

thats the mamma guardin the eggs on that shell...the dad is always busy fighting off the mbuna


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

I hold a thermometer under the running water and put the exact same temp back in with the python... :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I do the same thing that cindylou does.


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

I like to have the water a bit cooler. It seams to set the fish into spawning mode. I change water on Saterday morning. The fish that are ready, usually spawn by Sunday. Normally they spawn within hours of a water change.


----------

